# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  GALLINAS DE ENGORDE

## odam

Estimados señores 
Estoy por abrir un galpón de gallinas de engorde en el próximo mes, de capacidad de 8,000 a 10,000 en lambayeque, si hay un interesado en comprarlas por favor comunicarse 991389955, gracias. 
David AmayaTemas similares: COMPRO POLLOS, GALLINAS POR TONELADAS CURSO TALLER: FORMULACIÓN DE DIETA BALANCEADA PARA POLLOS DE ENGORDE Y GALLINAS DE POSTURA (Modalidad presencial o virtual) Artículo: Japón sacrifica 112 mil gallinas por gripe aviar Manejo de gallinas ponedoras por Internet Busco gallinas ponedoras

----------

